# 1995 4x4 hardbody engine swap question



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

I would love to do a engine swap to a v6 on my hb . I have the ka 2.4 what engine would go in easiest and would I half to swap axles and tran/transfer case out also. My truck has hg43 axle in it. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I would keep th KA and change the gearing. Especially if you go with larger tires.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

There is NO easy way to do the engine swap, IMO. Wiring harness, computer, ignition, plumbing, mounts, cooling system, the complete exhaust, throttle linkage, and most likely the tranny, too. With enough time and money it "could" be done, but if it all doesn't work out who ya gunna blame?

You would be better off getting a truck you like with the factory V6.

I remember a local dude taking an 88 model Toyota pickup and completely stripping it down to rebuild it back like new with a 350 Chevy engine, and all Chevy drive gear under it. He did it right, down to paint and detail, but had almost $60,000 in it when he was done. Why??? That's one expensive Toy!!!

-R


----------

